# 1st Annual "OldFart's" Free Bike Swap Meet!!!!!



## oldfart36 (Jul 4, 2017)

We've all talked about wanting another Swap Meet in the Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, Oklahoma, Colorado areas. Centrally located between K.C., Witchita, Springfield, etc.

Well, We're Doing It!
We'd really like all of the support you can send our way to get this off the ground!!!

FREE to all vendors, and FREE admission for the public

Located off Hwy 400, just East of Parsons, Ks. GPS (1808, 24000 Rd. Parsons Ks.)






FREE to all vendors, and FREE admission for the public

For those who would like to come and setup/camp Friday night! No problem!

For the more comfort wanting folks, there are 3 Hotels within 1.5 miles.
Roadeway Inn and Suites 1807 Harding Dr. 620-421-6126
Best Western 101 Main, 620-423-0303

Please feel free to call with ANY questions!!! Number on flyer!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 6, 2017)

Concessions!! During our event, will included, Biscuits and Gravy, for Breakfast! Numerous home cooked items for the balance of the day, from Cheese Burgers, Hot Dogs, to Steak on a Stick!!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm there! I grew up in Oswego so I know my way around!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 7, 2017)

Sponsors Supplying Raffle Items this year, so far: 10~18 Kustoms, and Oldfart's Boneyard! Some great stuff!! Plus, we will also have a 50/50 pot for all the adults!!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 7, 2017)

Any chance you posted this on FB cause my wife wants to check it out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 7, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Any chance you posted this on FB cause my wife wants to check it out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Not sure I know what you mean??


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 7, 2017)

Facebook, she is on the FB and not on the CABE. It's the hipster new thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 8, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Facebook, she is on the FB and not on the CABE. It's the hipster new thing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Oh, didn't know what you meant about "the wife checking it out" I mainly post to the bike pages I'm a member of. LOL Cool.


----------



## rrtbike (Jul 10, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Any chance you posted this on FB cause my wife wants to check it out?




Yes it is on Facebook. Just found it with Google. And I am not even on Facebook.


----------



## rrtbike (Jul 10, 2017)

I have had some bad luck with vehicles this year but I think I am gonna try and make it to this. 
Great bunch of people in that area!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 11, 2017)

rrtbike said:


> I have had some bad luck with vehicles this year but I think I am gonna try and make it to this.
> Great bunch of people in that area!




We'd love to have you!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 12, 2017)

Very Proud to announce! 
Bikeflights.com, has joined our Sponsor team!! 2 of the great sponsors that are helping to make our Swap Meet happen this year!! 
http://www.1018kustoms.com, and Bikeflights.com!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 14, 2017)

*The Banners Are Ready!*
Picked up the banners for our Bike Swap Meet July 29th, they look great! Thanks Cory!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 17, 2017)

Things are fairly hectic around here, but we're getting things done and ready!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 20, 2017)

Teaser for ya!! Here's 2 of the cool bikes that will be for sale at the swap this year!! 51 Monark (restored) 1940-41 Huffman Long tank Western Flyer, complete and original.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 23, 2017)

We've all talked about wanting another Swap Meet in the Kansas, Missouri, Nebraska, Oklahoma, Colorado areas. Centrally located between K.C., Witchita, Springfield, etc.

Well, We're Doing It!
We'd really like all of the support you can send our way to get this off the ground!!!

FREE to all vendors, and FREE admission for the public

Located off Hwy 400, just East of Parsons, Ks. GPS (1808, 24000 Rd. Parsons Ks.)

For those who would like to come and setup/camp Friday night! No problem!

For the more comfort wanting folks, there are 3 Hotels within 1.5 miles.
Roadeway Inn and Suites 1807 Harding Dr. 620-421-6126
Best Western 101 Main, 620-423-0303

Please feel free to call with ANY questions!!! Number on flyer!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 25, 2017)

4 days till Swap, "Be there or be SQuare!!!!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 25, 2017)

So Mr. Fart or should I call you Old? Anyway let's say I'm heading up to SE Kansas, anything going on let's say on the 29th of July? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 25, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> So Mr. Fart or should I call you Old? Anyway let's say I'm heading up to SE Kansas, anything going on let's say on the 29th of July?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Best part!! In person, you can call me "Old" and "Fart" all at once!!! LOL


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 25, 2017)

Awesome! Well I was coming to sell but they hit me with 2 days of OT so I'll only be buying this time and thanks to the OT my fanny pack will be stuffed with a little more cash! I guess that's a silver lining in a little poo samitch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 27, 2017)

Come and visit some Great people Saturday!
Some great deals to be had! Lots of goodies, both complete bikes, and parts!!
This is our 1st one, yes, so let's kick this off with a bang!!
We look forward to seeing you Saturday!!

July 29th  8:AM - 5M

FREE to all vendors, and FREE admission for the public

Located off Hwy 400, just East of Parsons, Ks. GPS (1808, 24000 Rd. Parsons Ks.)

For those who would like to come and setup/camp Friday night! No problem!

For the more comfort wanting folks, there are 3 Hotels within 1.5 miles.
Roadeway Inn and Suites 1807 Harding Dr. 620-421-6126
Best Western 101 Main, 620-423-0303

Please feel free to call with ANY questions!!! 1-620-820-9339


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm so excited to come to the 1st Annual "OldFarts" Free Bike Swap Meet!!!!! I won't be able to sleep tonight, which is good because I have to work! Not good sleeping and running a 15 ton crane!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2017)

If it weren't a 14 1/2 hour one way ride I'd be there! Seriously though good luck with the show and I hope you have an awesome turnout. We better see lots-o-pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 27, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> If it weren't a 14 1/2 hour one way ride I'd be there! Seriously though good luck with the show and I hope you have an awesome turnout. We better see lots-o-pics! V/r Shawn




Would love to meet, but I fully understand!!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 27, 2017)

How many days till that dang Swap Meet? Weather reports say a cooling trend is moving in! You must be living right @OldFart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 29, 2017)

Scored all this so far!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 29, 2017)

Awesome Swap meet @oldfart36


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 29, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Awesome Swap meet @oldfart36
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good to meet you this morning! Thanks for coming!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Pics? About how many folks showed up? V/r Shawn


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 29, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Awesome Swap meet @oldfart36
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Freqman1 said:


> Pics? About how many folks showed up? V/r Shawn




Pictures are here guys!!     https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pictures-well-the-1st-oldfarts-swap-meet-is-in-the-bag.115026/


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 30, 2017)

We did have 5 states represented at this, our 1st one. Thanks to all of you for helping to get this shin-dig off the ground!!! Here is next years event!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 30, 2017)

An as to yet unmentioned act also occurred at the swap meet, all the money from the 50/50 pot and other donations went to assist a fellow bike enthusiast to assist in a heart transplant for his grandson! It was just a tiny amount when considering what it will take but it is a start!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2017)

From what I saw of the pictures in "The Gallery", it looked like a damned fine swap meet! Glad it's becoming an annual event and hope it continues to grow and grow.


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2017)

rrtbike said:


> Yes it is on Facebook. Just found it with Google. And I am not even on Facebook.



what site on FB ?


----------



## rrtbike (Aug 5, 2017)

vincev said:


> what site on FB ?




I am not a Facebook face.
I just googled the name of the swap meet and it came up. I am sure you can Google too...


----------

